# WWII Bombers over Arizona Landscape



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2015)

*Flight  over Superstition Mountains in Arizona. Best viewed full screen.The  photography is HD, the planes are gorgeous, and, most notably, it is  shot as the B17 takes off from Falcon Field in Mesa, AZ and then flies  over the Superstition Mountains to the east of Apache Junction and then  on to Roosevelt & Canyon lakes on the east edge of the Phoenix  valley.The backdrops are stunning. Music is from the mini series John  Adams.





*


----------

